# Anyone need supplies?



## Stephanie Cole (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi!! I have some extra printing/developing paper I used when I was in school about 2 years ago. I'm not sure how much paper is in there but if anybody would like to have it send me a message and I can send it! The paper should be good, I only opened/ used it when I was working in the dark room so no light should have touched it. I was VERY careful with it... Anyways if your interested I can send more info on the type of paper it is. I'm 100% sure I'm never going to use it again since I don't have access to a darkroom anymore.


----------



## jimrecht (Dec 6, 2014)

Sure, we'd be interested. Can you provide more detail about the paper brand, specific product, etc?


----------

